# Upper 39 and 2 conditions?



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Has anyone ridden 39 from Crystal Lake to Islip in the last 2 or so weeks? Same for the 2 from Islip to Dawson? Is the road clear of snow enough to be rideable?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

From what I've seen on social media - the road is open and passable.

This is as recently as last weekend.


----------

